

Cyborg artist with an antenna implanted in his skull (2014) - jeremynixon
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/may/06/neil-harbisson-worlds-first-cyborg-artist

======
Mithaldu
TLDR for those only interested in the technology aspect: There's no brain
connection. Just a chip with a vibrating element to conduct sounds based on
colours picked up by a small camera via bone to his ears.

